# custom grips for Ruger SP101



## pogmothoinkm (Mar 12, 2010)

Does anybody know if there are any custom grips available for a Ruger SP101? Wood or polymer, even hard rubber. The only thing I've seen are laser grips, which I don't want. The grip screw on my factory grips protrudes just enough to be annoying.
Thanks


----------



## Rnuovrcj5 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hogue makes a pretty nice rubber grip for them that does away with the factory grip screw.


----------



## jbowes89 (Mar 15, 2010)

badgercustomgrips.com makes some very nice grips for the sp101.
Check 'em out.


----------



## snake hunter (Mar 15, 2010)

Eagle Grips are really nice.

I have them on a few Colts and Rugers


----------

